# marriage, donor, ivf



## mandi87 (Oct 26, 2007)

hiya, im an early starter, i had pof at 11. anyway, ime on here to do research, me and my boyfriend have been together 2 years and i dont doubt that it wont last. anyway, were looking to buy a hosue when i graduate and save up money and i wanted to look into waiting lists etc, are clinics like the nhs and dont allow you to be on the waiting list unless youre marrieD? just trying to get to grips with everything. thanks guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think that you have to be married but you have to be a couple (man and woman) single women and lesbians are excluded from nhs lists in most areas. There are age restirictions so you may be too young for lots of nhs waiting lists but the only way to find out is to go to your GP and ask 
Good luck
L x


----------



## mandi87 (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks that really helped, so many ppl have told me to go talk to someone so i need to get some courage and ask! x


----------

